

Ask HN: What would you do differently if you knew you might live to 1000? - abstractbill

Suppose SENS worked out and essentially cured aging, so you knew there was a good chance you and everyone else would live to at least 1000 (only non-aging related things could kill you).<p>What would you do differently, starting from today?
======
dkersten
Nothing; we'll still manage to kill ourselves/each-other long long before we
reach 1000.

------
kasharoo
Floss.

